# Amp stays on subs cut out



## nriggs45 (Jun 17, 2015)

I have 2 12" dual subwoofers in a bandpass box with a Sony xplod 800 watt amp. After 30 minutes my subs cut off then back on yet the amp doesn't go into protect mode


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

HEAT..................turn down your gains!


----------

